# Chesini Bicycles of Verona, Italy



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Has anyone heard of "Chesini" of Verona bicycles? I have one from Italy and it is a "Criterium" bike that I bought in 2000.

If I can I will post a picture of Mr. "C" but I do not know if I can up load it or not! 

I cannot get the system to upload this picture of my bike but i will try another Chesini bike and see if it will take it. The bike is a 277MMIX.

insignante


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd contact the site owner over at ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL.
He's done posts about Chesini before- extremely knowledgeable fellow.


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Bill2,
Thanks a million for this advice. I just knew I could ask a question and get a super answer quickly. 

I will contact the guy over at Italiancyclingjournal today!
Once again I thank you very much.

insignante


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi texag88,
I am from South bend, Indiana. I would love to see a picture of your new road bike. Cannondale makes some very beautiful machines!
insiganate


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

See:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: CHESINI, the oldest bike shop in Verona


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey merckxman,

Thanks a million for the name of this journal. I appreciate your advice. I have been on it and they have some very interesting advice!
insignante


----------

